# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Neurostimulator

## rudje

hallo, ik heb in 2011 een neurostimulator laten zetten op aan raden van men specialist. In het begin werkte dat heel goed. nu heb ik hoe langer hoe meer terug last van lage rugpijn en uitstraling naar men linkerbeen. zelfs zo erg dat men linkerbeen gevoelloos is.
heeft er nog iemand die ervaring of een betere met de stimulator? 
ik kan ook weer moeilijk slapen, wandelen of iets anders!
ik ben al zeker 4x terug geweest om de stimulatie te laten aanpassen , maar het isq juist of het verschuift!

----------

